# Central slip repair with pinning of the PIP



## PatriciaCPC (Dec 24, 2008)

Pt had a fixed boutonniere deformity after a fall... 
Dr did a central slip repair (26426) w/ pinning through the PIP. My dr wants to use 20650 for the pin, but I don't think this is correct since it includes application of skeletal traction... 
Should I use the 20650 w/ a 52? or another code??   
Thanks so much - and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!! (OR HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!)


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone??


----------

